# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  δεν μπορώ να κάνω φίλους

## sheldon

Ανέκαθεν αντιμετώπιζα δυσκολίες στο να κάνω νέους φίλους. Το πρόβλημα εντάθηκε κατά τη Δευτέρα Γυμνασίου, όταν μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση ότι η παρέα μου με αποφεύγει. Ό,τι προσπάθειες κι αν κατέβαλλα τότε για να τους ξανακερδίσω απέβησαν άκαρπες, γεγονός που επέφερε καίριο πλήγμα στην ψυχολογία μου. Μετά από μερικές παρόμοιες περιπέτειες που είχαν την ίδια κατάληξη, αποφάσισα εντέλει να αποσυρθώ από το μάταιο αγώνα. Έτσι, πέρασα όλα μου τα λυκειακά χρόνια μόνος, κόβοντας βόλτες στα διαλείμματα και περιμένοντας να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, έφθασα τώρα στο τρίτο έτος του πανεπιστημίου ακόμη χωρίς παρέα, ούτε για δείγμα. Νόμιζα ότι αλλάζοντας περιβάλλον, θα ωφελούνταν και η κοινωνική μου ζωή, αλλά τελικά σε στοιχειώνει παντού. Γιατί μένοντας επί μακρόν στο περιθώριο διαμορφώνεις έναν κλειστό χαρακτήρα που σε συνοδεύει, ηθελημένα ή αθέλητα. Οι έξοδοι στις διακοπές, όταν είμαι στο πατρικό μου, ούτε για αστείο. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που θέλω κάπου να μιλήσω και πνίγομαι από μοναξιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανείς να με ακούσει. Η φιλία δεν είναι το μόνο που έχω ποθήσει, αλλά και η σχέση με το άλλο φύλο που, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, δεν την έχω βιώσει ποτέ μου. Περνούν τα χρόνια και η κατάσταση παραμένει στάσιμη. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω πεισθεί ότι γενικά οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δυσκολεύουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Από τη μια η απαξία των καιρών μας και από την άλλη οι φρενήρεις ρυθμοί, εξαιτίας της δουλειάς και της οικονομίας, που καθιστούν τη φιλία είδος πολυτελείας, την έχουν θέσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Κάθε συμβουλή, υπόδειξη ή παρατήρηση που ενδεχομένως με βοηθήσει και με τοποθετήσει σε μια κατεύθυνση θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

χαι σελντον...καλως ήρθες....:)
Προφανώς, μετά την άκαρπη προσπαθεια σου να τα βρεις με την τότε παρεα, σταμάτησες να προσπαθείς.
Τι είχε συμβεί και διακόψατε?

----------


## Winston_man_2

Εξακολουθεις να επιδιωκεις φιλιες ή πλεον εχεις αφεθει τελειως? Στη δουλεια ή στο πανεπιστημιο που ερχεσαι σε επαφη με τοσο κοσμο?

----------


## sheldon

> χαι σελντον...καλως ήρθες....:)
> Προφανώς, μετά την άκαρπη προσπαθεια σου να τα βρεις με την τότε παρεα, σταμάτησες να προσπαθείς.
> Τι είχε συμβεί και διακόψατε?


Καλώς σας βρήκα. :)
Όχι, όπως έγραψα, συνέχισα τις προσπάθειες με άλλα παιδιά, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Βέβαια, δεν ήμουν τελείως αθώος. Έκανα κι εγώ τα λάθη μου, για τα οποία μετανιώνω μέχρι σήμερα. Πχ. είχα πει κάποια ψέματα και είχα ανακατέψει λόγια πάνω στην κτητικότητά μου. Όπως και να 'χει, εκείνη η ιστορία καθόρισε όλη τη μετέπειτα πορεία μου.

----------


## sheldon

> Εξακολουθεις να επιδιωκεις φιλιες ή πλεον εχεις αφεθει τελειως? Στη δουλεια ή στο πανεπιστημιο που ερχεσαι σε επαφη με τοσο κοσμο?


Σχεδόν έχω αφεθεί, όντας απογοητευμένος και συντετριμμένος. Δε δουλεύω. Το ανέφερα σαν πιθανό αίτιο εξασθένισης της φιλίας στις μέρες μας. Επιδιώκω κατά καιρούς φιλίες, αλλά θα έλεγα σπασμωδικά. Δηλαδή, κάνω καμιά κίνηση με κάποιον, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να ανοιχτώ και να αναπτύξω οικειότητα, ακολουθούν πολλές στιγμές αμηχανίας και σιωπής γιατί δε βρίσκω τι να πω ή ακόμα κι αν υπερπηδήσω αυτά τα εμπόδια ντρέπομαι να του ζητήσω να βρεθούμε έξω. Στη σχολή μόνο μια παρέα υποσχέθηκε να με καλεί όποτε βγαίνουν και τελικά μου τηλεφωνήσανε μόνο μια φορά. Έχω αναπτύξει και φοβία για τις συναναστροφές εξαιτίας όλης αυτής της απόρριψης που έχω δεχτεί. Μου είναι αδύνατον να μη φοβηθώ ότι θα σταματήσουν να με καλούνε, να απαντούν στα μηνύματά μου ή να ανταποκρίνονται στις προτάσεις μου για έξοδο, με άλλα λόγια ότι θα μου γυρίσουν την πλάτη.

----------


## PostMortem

> Σχεδόν έχω αφεθεί, όντας απογοητευμένος και συντετριμμένος. Δε δουλεύω. Το ανέφερα σαν πιθανό αίτιο εξασθένισης της φιλίας στις μέρες μας. Επιδιώκω κατά καιρούς φιλίες, αλλά θα έλεγα σπασμωδικά. Δηλαδή, κάνω καμιά κίνηση με κάποιον, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να ανοιχτώ και να αναπτύξω οικειότητα, ακολουθούν πολλές στιγμές αμηχανίας και σιωπής γιατί δε βρίσκω τι να πω ή ακόμα κι αν υπερπηδήσω αυτά τα εμπόδια ντρέπομαι να του ζητήσω να βρεθούμε έξω. Στη σχολή μόνο μια παρέα υποσχέθηκε να με καλεί όποτε βγαίνουν και τελικά μου τηλεφωνήσανε μόνο μια φορά. Έχω αναπτύξει και φοβία για τις συναναστροφές εξαιτίας όλης αυτής της απόρριψης που έχω δεχτεί. Μου είναι αδύνατον να μη φοβηθώ ότι θα σταματήσουν να με καλούνε, να απαντούν στα μηνύματά μου ή να ανταποκρίνονται στις προτάσεις μου για έξοδο, με άλλα λόγια ότι θα μου γυρίσουν την πλάτη.


Κοιτα καταρχήν πρέπει να είσαι ανοιχτός και χαλαρός (οσο μπορείς) οταν γνωρίζεις άτομα..Με το να κάνεις την πρώτη κίνηση έχεις θέμα? Αν οχι οταν πλησιάζεις κάποιον δεν πας πχ να του πεις γεια σου ειμαι ο Γιώργος. Θες να γίνουμε φίλοι? (τυχαιο παραδειγμα) Μιλάτε για την σχολή αρχικά, μετα για ενδιαφέροντα ή οπου σας βγάλει η συζήτητηση σαν να μιλάς στην ταμεία του σουπερμαρκετ ας πουμε. Αν υπάρχει χημεία θα δεις οτι ολα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους και συνηθως οι φιλίες έρχονται οταν δεν το προσπαθείς ;) Εκτος αυτου μην επωμίζεσαι ολο το βάρος της συζήτησης. Η συζήτηση είναι αμφίδρομη..θα μιλάει και ο άλλος. Και σκέψου οτι ισως αν δεν μιλάει πολύ μπορεί να είναι ντροπαλός ή χιλιοι αλλοι λόγοι..Επίσης δεν προτείνεις να βγείτε απο την πρώτη μερα. Περιμένεις να περάσει λίγος καιρός πρώτα..Αυτα..Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

Υ.Γ Και εγω δεν εχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε φιλίες. Παντα είχα απο ένα φίλο και μόνο και εχω περάσει περιόδους που δεν ειχα κανενα. Αλλα πιστεύω οτι αυτα που σου ειπα είναι σωστά..Πανω απο ολα νιώσε καλα με τον εαυτό σου πρώτα και μετα επιδίωξε και ολα τα αλλα. :) Εξ αλλου ο μονος σταθερός μας φίλος σε αυτο τον κόσμο είναι ο εαυτός μας. Τον κουβαλάμε οπου και αν παμε..και δεν μπορούμε να τον ξεφορτωθούμε κιόλας :P

----------


## ioannis2

Αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι έκανες προσπάθειες φίλε, το πάλεψες, δεν έμεινες ποτε με τα χερια σταυρωμενα να περιμενεις τους άλλους, πήρες εσύ τις πρωτοβουλίες αλλά ανταπόκριση μηδεν. Έχεις εδώ και χρόνια κατανοήσει αυτη την έλλειψη στη ζωή σου και η έλλειψη φιλίας είναι κατι που σε ρίχνει ψυχολογικα σε όλους τους τομεις της ζωής σου. Αυτό με το μοναχικό παιδί να γυροφερνει στην αυλη του σχολείου περιμένωντας το κουδούνι να κτυπήσει μου θυμίζει εμένα.... 

Να ξέρεις όμως ότι η φιλία είναι και θέμα χημείας, όχι να προσποιήσαι αλλά να σου βγαινει αυθόρμητα, να ταιριάζει ο τρόπος σκέψης, το ύφος και τα ενδιαφέροντα, διαφορετικά είναι σα να παρακαλάς και στο τελος σου μενει η απογοήτευση όταν σου γυρίζουν την πλάτη. Έψαξες καθόλου να βρεις τους λόγους που σε αποφεύγουν ή/και που δεν καταφερνεις να κερδίσεις τους άλλους? και αυτοί οι λόγοι πρώτα έχουν να κάνουν με σενα. Προσπάθησες να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου? τη συμπεριφορά σου στις συναναστροφες? να βρεις ενδιαφεροντα κοινα με άλλους? να βρεις εκείνους με τους οποίους πραγματικα ταιριάζεις? και είναι λογικό αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος να αναπτύσσεις φοβία και αμηχανία στις συναναστροφες. 

Θα σου έλεγα βελτίωσε τον εαυτό σου πρώτα, γίνε πιο δυναμικός, παίρνε πρωτοβουλίες, απασχολήσου με θεματα που αρεσουν στους πολλούς να τα συζητούν ώστε αυτό να ειναι εναυσμα και να τους κινεις το ενδιαφερον, μαθε να κρατας το ενδιαφερον σε μια συζήτηση, μην παίρνεις ποτε υφος μίζερο και λυπημένο. Απ την άλλη ψάξε, υπάρχουν και για σενα τα καταλληλα άτομα, ίσως λόγω χαρακτηρα να δυσκολευτείς αρκετα να βρεις ατομα που να ταιριαζεις μαζί τους, όμως θα πρεπει να ψάξεις και μην πηγαίνεις συνέχεια σε ίδιους χαρακτηρες με αυτους που παλια σε είχαν απορρίψει. Προσέγγιζε άτομα με τα οποία βλέπεις να χεις κοινά ή που τους βρίσκεις πιο προσιτούς στο να συναναστραφείς μαζί τους. Δυστυχώς πρεπει να ψάξεις και μην τα βαζεις ποτε κατω. Και μην παρακαλας, γιατι αυτο που μενει τοτε στο τελος είναι η απογοητευση και τίποτα άλλο. Αυτό σου το πρόβλημα μην το αφηνεις να σου δημιουργεί αρνητικά συναισθήματα και αποτυχίες ή να κρατας παραμελημένους άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου, όπως σπουδες κλπ, και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει αυτο που σου λέω.

----------


## PostMortem

> Αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι έκανες προσπάθειες φίλε, το πάλεψες, δεν έμεινες ποτε με τα χερια σταυρωμενα να περιμενεις τους άλλους, πήρες εσύ τις πρωτοβουλίες αλλά ανταπόκριση μηδεν. Έχεις εδώ και χρόνια κατανοήσει αυτη την έλλειψη στη ζωή σου και η έλλειψη φιλίας είναι κατι που σε ρίχνει ψυχολογικα σε όλους τους τομεις της ζωής σου. Αυτό με το μοναχικό παιδί να γυροφερνει στην αυλη του σχολείου περιμένωντας το κουδούνι να κτυπήσει μου θυμίζει εμένα.... 
> 
> Να ξέρεις όμως ότι η φιλία είναι και θέμα χημείας, όχι να προσποιήσαι αλλά να σου βγαινει αυθόρμητα, να ταιριάζει ο τρόπος σκέψης, το ύφος και τα ενδιαφέροντα, διαφορετικά είναι σα να παρακαλάς και στο τελος σου μενει η απογοήτευση όταν σου γυρίζουν την πλάτη. Έψαξες καθόλου να βρεις τους λόγους που σε αποφεύγουν ή/και που δεν καταφερνεις να κερδίσεις τους άλλους? και αυτοί οι λόγοι πρώτα έχουν να κάνουν με σενα. Προσπάθησες να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου? τη συμπεριφορά σου στις συναναστροφες? να βρεις ενδιαφεροντα κοινα με άλλους? να βρεις εκείνους με τους οποίους πραγματικα ταιριάζεις? και είναι λογικό αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος να αναπτύσσεις φοβία και αμηχανία στις συναναστροφες. 
> 
> Θα σου έλεγα βελτίωσε τον εαυτό σου πρώτα, γίνε πιο δυναμικός, παίρνε πρωτοβουλίες, απασχολήσου με θεματα που αρεσουν στους πολλούς να τα συζητούν ώστε αυτό να ειναι εναυσμα και να τους κινεις το ενδιαφερον, μαθε να κρατας το ενδιαφερον σε μια συζήτηση, μην παίρνεις ποτε υφος μίζερο και λυπημένο. Απ την άλλη ψάξε, υπάρχουν και για σενα τα καταλληλα άτομα, ίσως λόγω χαρακτηρα να δυσκολευτείς αρκετα να βρεις ατομα που να ταιριαζεις μαζί τους, όμως θα πρεπει να ψάξεις και μην πηγαίνεις συνέχεια σε ίδιους χαρακτηρες με αυτους που παλια σε είχαν απορρίψει. Προσέγγιζε άτομα με τα οποία βλέπεις να χεις κοινά ή που τους βρίσκεις πιο προσιτούς στο να συναναστραφείς μαζί τους. Δυστυχώς πρεπει να ψάξεις και μην τα βαζεις ποτε κατω. Και μην παρακαλας, γιατι αυτο που μενει τοτε στο τελος είναι η απογοητευση και τίποτα άλλο. Αυτό σου το πρόβλημα μην το αφηνεις να σου δημιουργεί αρνητικά συναισθήματα και αποτυχίες ή να κρατας παραμελημένους άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου, όπως σπουδες κλπ, και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει αυτο που σου λέω.


Καλά τα λες αλλα διαφωνώ μόνο στο οτι του προτείνεις να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του για να γίνει αρεστός στους άλλους. Οι πραγματικές φιλίες στηρίζονται σε πραγματικούς εαυτούς. Αλλιώς είναι κάστρα στη άμμο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλά τα λες αλλα διαφωνώ μόνο στο οτι του προτείνεις να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του για να γίνει αρεστός στους άλλους. Οι πραγματικές φιλίες στηρίζονται σε πραγματικούς εαυτούς. Αλλιώς είναι κάστρα στη άμμο.


Δεν του λέω να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του για να γίνει αρεστός στους άλλους, ίσα ίσα είμαι της άποψης πρόβλημα των άλλων και όχι δικό μας αν δεν τους αρέσουμε!!! σ΄όποιον αρέσουμε για τους άλλους δε θα μπορέσουμε....που λέει το τραγούδι. Γι αυτό του προτείνω να μην τους παρακαλα, ούτε να προσποιείται, αλλά να ψάξει και για άτομα με τα οποία ταιριάζει.
Αυτό που του προτείνω είναι να βελτιώσει τον εαυτό του, να βελτιώσει δλδ αυτο το οποιο είναι, όπως να γίνει πιο διεκδικητικός, να παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες, να μην είναι σκυθρωπος αλλά χαρούμενος, αισιόδοξος κλπ. και όχι να καταπιέσει τον εαυτό του ή να του επιβάλει να γίνει κατι το οποίο κατα βαθος δεν τον εκφράζει για να γινει πιο υποτίθεται κοινωνικός, γιατι στην τελευταια περιπτωση όχι μονο κτίζει καστρα στην αμμο αλλά θα κανει και γκαφες και θα τον κοροιδεύουν. Νομίζω συμφωνούμε!

----------


## PostMortem

> Δεν του λέω να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του για να γίνει αρεστός στους άλλους, ίσα ίσα είμαι της άποψης πρόβλημα των άλλων και όχι δικό μας αν δεν τους αρέσουμε!!! σ΄όποιον αρέσουμε για τους άλλους δε θα μπορέσουμε....που λέει το τραγούδι. Γι αυτό του προτείνω να μην τους παρακαλα, ούτε να προσποιείται, αλλά να ψάξει και για άτομα με τα οποία ταιριάζει.
> Αυτό που του προτείνω είναι να βελτιώσει τον εαυτό του, να βελτιώσει δλδ αυτο το οποιο είναι, όπως να γίνει πιο διεκδικητικός, να παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες, να μην είναι σκυθρωπος αλλά χαρούμενος, αισιόδοξος κλπ. και όχι να καταπιέσει τον εαυτό του ή να του επιβάλει να γίνει κατι το οποίο κατα βαθος δεν τον εκφράζει για να γινει πιο υποτίθεται κοινωνικός, γιατι στην τελευταια περιπτωση όχι μονο κτίζει καστρα στην αμμο αλλά θα κανει και γκαφες και θα τον κοροιδεύουν. Νομίζω συμφωνούμε!


ok Τότε ισως να παρεξήγησα τα λεγόμενα σου! Απλα αυτο εδω που είπες: "απασχολήσου με θεματα που αρεσουν στους πολλούς να τα συζητούν ώστε αυτό να ειναι εναυσμα και να τους κινεις το ενδιαφερον"

Μου χτύπησε άσχημα..

----------


## ioannis2

> Απλα αυτο εδω που είπες: "απασχολήσου με θεματα που αρεσουν στους πολλούς να τα συζητούν ώστε αυτό να ειναι εναυσμα και να τους κινεις το ενδιαφερον"
> 
> Μου χτύπησε άσχημα..


Ok!! έχεις δίκαιο, το αλλάζω: απασχολήσου με θέματα που αρέσουν στους πολλούς εφόσον πρώτα αρέσουν σε σενα.

Προσθέτω ότι δεν πρέπει να το παίρνουμε κατάκαρδα ή χειρότερα να υποτιμάμε τον εαυτό μας και την αξία που έχουμε επειδή καποιοι μας γυρνανε την πλάτη ούτε όσους έχουν αναγνώριση από τους πολλούς να τους θεωρούμε καλύτερους μας.

----------


## sheldon

> Κοιτα καταρχήν πρέπει να είσαι ανοιχτός και χαλαρός (οσο μπορείς) οταν γνωρίζεις άτομα..Με το να κάνεις την πρώτη κίνηση έχεις θέμα? Αν οχι οταν πλησιάζεις κάποιον δεν πας πχ να του πεις γεια σου ειμαι ο Γιώργος. Θες να γίνουμε φίλοι? (τυχαιο παραδειγμα) Μιλάτε για την σχολή αρχικά, μετα για ενδιαφέροντα ή οπου σας βγάλει η συζήτητηση σαν να μιλάς στην ταμεία του σουπερμαρκετ ας πουμε. Αν υπάρχει χημεία θα δεις οτι ολα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους και συνηθως οι φιλίες έρχονται οταν δεν το προσπαθείς ;) Εκτος αυτου μην επωμίζεσαι ολο το βάρος της συζήτησης. Η συζήτηση είναι αμφίδρομη..θα μιλάει και ο άλλος. Και σκέψου οτι ισως αν δεν μιλάει πολύ μπορεί να είναι ντροπαλός ή χιλιοι αλλοι λόγοι..Επίσης δεν προτείνεις να βγείτε απο την πρώτη μερα. Περιμένεις να περάσει λίγος καιρός πρώτα..Αυτα..Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!
> 
> Υ.Γ Και εγω δεν εχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε φιλίες. Παντα είχα απο ένα φίλο και μόνο και εχω περάσει περιόδους που δεν ειχα κανενα. Αλλα πιστεύω οτι αυτα που σου ειπα είναι σωστά..Πανω απο ολα νιώσε καλα με τον εαυτό σου πρώτα και μετα επιδίωξε και ολα τα αλλα. :) Εξ αλλου ο μονος σταθερός μας φίλος σε αυτο τον κόσμο είναι ο εαυτός μας. Τον κουβαλάμε οπου και αν παμε..και δεν μπορούμε να τον ξεφορτωθούμε κιόλας :P


Και για να πλησιάσω έναν ξένο δε βρίσκω εύκολα το θάρρος. Σπάζω με τις ώρες το κεφάλι μου τι αφορμή να επικαλεστώ για να του μιλήσω. Σαφώς, εννοείται ότι δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να φανερώσεις τις προθέσεις σου, δηλαδή ότι θέλεις να γίνεις φίλος του, γιατί παραδόξως κάτι τέτοιο τον απομακρύνει, εκλαμβάνοντάς το επιθετικά. Όπως και όταν αναζητάς ερωτικό/ή σύντροφο που φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να κινείσαι όσο το δυνατόν πλαγίως.

----------


## sheldon

> Αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι έκανες προσπάθειες φίλε, το πάλεψες, δεν έμεινες ποτε με τα χερια σταυρωμενα να περιμενεις τους άλλους, πήρες εσύ τις πρωτοβουλίες αλλά ανταπόκριση μηδεν. Έχεις εδώ και χρόνια κατανοήσει αυτη την έλλειψη στη ζωή σου και η έλλειψη φιλίας είναι κατι που σε ρίχνει ψυχολογικα σε όλους τους τομεις της ζωής σου. Αυτό με το μοναχικό παιδί να γυροφερνει στην αυλη του σχολείου περιμένωντας το κουδούνι να κτυπήσει μου θυμίζει εμένα....


Έτσι είναι. Έχω κάνει αναρίθμητες προσπάθειες που απέτυχαν παταγωδώς. Πολλοί που με συμβουλεύουν με κατηγορούν ότι το πρόβλημά μου χρονίζει και διαιωνίζεται, γιατί παραμένω αδρανής, ενώ δεν έχουν ιδέα πόσα έχω δοκιμάσει.



> Να ξέρεις όμως ότι η φιλία είναι και θέμα χημείας, όχι να προσποιήσαι αλλά να σου βγαινει αυθόρμητα, να ταιριάζει ο τρόπος σκέψης, το ύφος και τα ενδιαφέροντα, διαφορετικά είναι σα να παρακαλάς και στο τελος σου μενει η απογοήτευση όταν σου γυρίζουν την πλάτη. Έψαξες καθόλου να βρεις τους λόγους που σε αποφεύγουν ή/και που δεν καταφερνεις να κερδίσεις τους άλλους? και αυτοί οι λόγοι πρώτα έχουν να κάνουν με σενα. Προσπάθησες να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου? τη συμπεριφορά σου στις συναναστροφες? να βρεις ενδιαφεροντα κοινα με άλλους? να βρεις εκείνους με τους οποίους πραγματικα ταιριάζεις? και είναι λογικό αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος να αναπτύσσεις φοβία και αμηχανία στις συναναστροφες.


Έχω προβληματιστεί τα μέγιστα που φταίω εγώ, χωρίς να βγαίνει άκρη. Συνήθως, δε θέλω να θίξω γιατί με αποφεύγουν, διότι τότε θα προσπαθούν να μου αποδείξουν το αντίθετο. Θα θολώνουν τα νερά απλά για το θεαθήναι. Όταν πάντως τους ρωτάω, το αρνούνται και βρίσκουν φθηνές δικαιολογίες, σαν την κλασσική έλλειψη χρόνου, ενώ δε με πείθουν. Ο λόγος που υποπτεύομαι εγώ είναι ότι με βαριούνται, δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστος και ομιλητικός. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό μειώνει την εικόνα μου και το πολεμώ όσο μπορώ, αλλά είναι σαν φαύλος κύκλος. Κάποιος που συμμετέχει ελάχιστα στις συζητήσεις δεν είναι ελκυστικός για παρέα και αντιστρόφως όσο είμαι παραγκωνισμένος, δεν εξασκώ την επικοινωνία μου και ατροφεί ως δεξιότητα.

----------


## sheldon

> Καλά τα λες αλλα διαφωνώ μόνο στο οτι του προτείνεις να αλλάξει τον εαυτό του για να γίνει αρεστός στους άλλους. Οι πραγματικές φιλίες στηρίζονται σε πραγματικούς εαυτούς. Αλλιώς είναι κάστρα στη άμμο.


Συχνά ακούω το σύνθημα "να είσαι ο εαυτός σου" και "μην προσπαθείς να προσποιηθείς κάποιον άλλον", αλλά δε συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όταν ο χαρακτήρας σου γεννά μη κοινωνικά αποδεκτές συμπεριφορές, δεν μπορείς να τον εκδηλώσεις. Ειδάλλως, το πιθανότερο είναι να φας πόρτα...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Συχνά ακούω το σύνθημα "να είσαι ο εαυτός σου" και "μην προσπαθείς να προσποιηθείς κάποιον άλλον", αλλά δε συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όταν ο χαρακτήρας σου γεννά μη κοινωνικά αποδεκτές συμπεριφορές, δεν μπορείς να τον εκδηλώσεις. Ειδάλλως, το πιθανότερο είναι να φας πόρτα...


συμφωνω. καλο ειναι να πας λαου λαου. δεν μπορεις να χεις θαρρος με ολους. ο αληθινος μας εαυτος ποικιλει αναλογα με το ποιον εχουμε μπροστα μας. δυσκολες οι φιλιες εχω κ εγω το ιδιο θεμα. οσο μεγαλωνεις δεν κανεις ευκολα. αμα σταματας και τελειωνεις απο σχολεια και σπουδες δεν μενει τπτ αλλο. δλδ αμα πας σε κλαμπακι μπορει να βρεις γκομενα-ο αλλα φιλους οχι.

----------


## sball

> Ανέκαθεν αντιμετώπιζα δυσκολίες στο να κάνω νέους φίλους. Το πρόβλημα εντάθηκε κατά τη Δευτέρα Γυμνασίου, όταν μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση ότι η παρέα μου με αποφεύγει. Ό,τι προσπάθειες κι αν κατέβαλλα τότε για να τους ξανακερδίσω απέβησαν άκαρπες, γεγονός που επέφερε καίριο πλήγμα στην ψυχολογία μου. Μετά από μερικές παρόμοιες περιπέτειες που είχαν την ίδια κατάληξη, αποφάσισα εντέλει να αποσυρθώ από το μάταιο αγώνα. Έτσι, πέρασα όλα μου τα λυκειακά χρόνια μόνος, κόβοντας βόλτες στα διαλείμματα και περιμένοντας να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, έφθασα τώρα στο τρίτο έτος του πανεπιστημίου ακόμη χωρίς παρέα, ούτε για δείγμα. Νόμιζα ότι αλλάζοντας περιβάλλον, θα ωφελούνταν και η κοινωνική μου ζωή, αλλά τελικά σε στοιχειώνει παντού. Γιατί μένοντας επί μακρόν στο περιθώριο διαμορφώνεις έναν κλειστό χαρακτήρα που σε συνοδεύει, ηθελημένα ή αθέλητα. Οι έξοδοι στις διακοπές, όταν είμαι στο πατρικό μου, ούτε για αστείο. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που θέλω κάπου να μιλήσω και πνίγομαι από μοναξιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανείς να με ακούσει. Η φιλία δεν είναι το μόνο που έχω ποθήσει, αλλά και η σχέση με το άλλο φύλο που, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, δεν την έχω βιώσει ποτέ μου. Περνούν τα χρόνια και η κατάσταση παραμένει στάσιμη. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω πεισθεί ότι γενικά οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δυσκολεύουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Από τη μια η απαξία των καιρών μας και από την άλλη οι φρενήρεις ρυθμοί, εξαιτίας της δουλειάς και της οικονομίας, που καθιστούν τη φιλία είδος πολυτελείας, την έχουν θέσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Κάθε συμβουλή, υπόδειξη ή παρατήρηση που ενδεχομένως με βοηθήσει και με τοποθετήσει σε μια κατεύθυνση θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.


μια αποψη στη ψυχολογια λεει οτι το προβλημα ξεκιναει απο εμας τους ιδιους σε μικρη ηλικια. και γω περναω αρκετη ωρα μονος και δεν μου αρεσει ωστοσο οι σχεσεις μεταξυ ανθρωπων ειναι δυσκολες με πολλα εμποδια στην πορεια. μπορει να εισαι καλυτερα τωρα απο το να ειχες μια σχεση προβληματικη. ακομα και αρκετοι διασημοι βγαινουν με ψυχολογικα στις τηλεορασεις λογω κακων σχεσεων. ανδρες και γυναικες. ανθρωποι πολυ κοινωνικοι και αποδεκτοι στην πορεια μπορει να απομωνωθουν. γυναικες με ομορφια μπορει να την χασουν. ενας απο τους ουσιαστικους λογους που οι ανθρωποι παντρευονται (με εξαιρεση την εμμονη) ειναι για να εχουν συντροφια. αν ψαχνεις κατι συγκεκριμενο για καιρο μπορει να το βρεις η ακομα να ερθει και τυχαια. τιο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν δεν κουνησεις το δαχτυλο σου δεν προκειται να πηδηξει η παρεα απο το παραθυρο.

----------


## manos95

γεια σου!εννοώ ότι στο τελος καταλαβαινουν οτι ειμαι βαρετος χωρις κοινα ενδιαφεροντα με αυτους και με ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα(λιγομιλητο ,κλειστος κλπ) και με απομονωνουν

----------


## ioannis2

> γεια σου!εννοώ ότι στο τελος καταλαβαινουν οτι ειμαι βαρετος χωρις κοινα ενδιαφεροντα με αυτους και με ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα(λιγομιλητο ,κλειστος κλπ) και με απομονωνουν


Μάνο το να αλλάξεις τόπο δε θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα. Παντού οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις το ίδιο ειναι με ελάχιστες αποκλίσεις, δε θα βρεις τις μεγάλες ιδανικές διαφορες που επιζητας στο καπου αλλού, δε θα βρεις τον κόσμο όπως εσυ τον φανταζεσαι. Τη λύση θα τη βρεις βελτιωνοντας οσο περισσότερο γινεται τον εαυτο σου, δεν θα προσποιηθείς, ουτε θα επιδιωξεις να γινεις κατι που δε σε γεμίζει απλά για να σαι αρεστος, αλλα θα βελτιωθείς, θα γινεις πιο αισιοδοξος, χαρουμενος, δυναμικος, με αυτοπεποιθηση, πρωτοβουλίες, με νεα ενδιαφεροντα διωχνοντας συναμα τη μιζερια, το σκυθρωπο ύφος, το να μη μιλας μπροστα στους αλλους, το να νοιωθεις ότι δεν προσφερεις κάτι και συνεπως ουτε αποκομίζεις, όλα αυτα. Και εκτος αυτου, με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατη κοινωνικοποίηση σε κάθε χωρο όπου μπορεις να συναναστραφεις θα βρεις φιλους, άτομα με τα οποια μπορεις να κανεις καλή παρεα και να επικοινωνησεις. Αυτα τα δυο συνδυαζόμενα επεδίωξε.
Αυτοι για τους οποιους μιλας μπορει να ναι ατομα ακαταλληλα για σενα, που δεν εχουν τιποτα κοινο με σενα και ετσι λανθασμενα νομιζεις ότι δεν εισαι ενδιαφερον άτομο και ετσι πεφτει η αυτοεκτιμηση σου και το όλο κοινωνικο προβλημα σου οξύνεται. Το προβλημα με αυτους το αναγαγεις στη σκεψη σου σε όλο και αρα θεωρεις γενικα τον εαυτο σου ανικανο να φτιαξει φιλιες. Ως λυση σταδιακα απομακρυνσου απο κοντα τους αναζητωντας ταυτοχρονα νεες φιλιες όπως σου εισηγούμε.

----------


## sball

κοψε τα φαρμακα μηπως σταματησεις να σκεφτεσαι τοσο υπερευαισθητα. τα σχετικα αυτα φαρμακα μετατρεπουν μια ασχημη φαση της ζωης σε μια πιο μονιμη κατασταση ψυχασθενειας. μπορει να σου μεινουν μερικα νευρικα τικ μετα αν δεν το κανεις προσεκτικα αλλα ξερεις τι λενε και για το τσιγαρο. μην λογαριαζεις με ανιδεους. στελνε στον ψυχιατρο τους εχθρους σου.

----------


## ioannis2

Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *manos95* γεια σου!εννοώ ότι στο τελος καταλαβαινουν οτι ειμαι βαρετος χωρις κοινα ενδιαφεροντα με αυτους και με ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα(λιγομιλητο 

Μάνο το να αλλάξεις τόπο δε θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα. Παντού οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις το ίδιο ειναι με ελάχιστες αποκλίσεις, δε θα βρεις τις μεγάλες ιδανικές διαφορες που επιζητας στο καπου αλλού, δε θα βρεις τον κόσμο όπως εσυ τον φανταζεσαι. Τη λύση θα τη βρεις βελτιωνοντας οσο περισσότερο γινεται τον εαυτο σου, δεν θα προσποιηθείς, ουτε θα επιδιωξεις να γινεις κατι που δε σε γεμίζει απλά για να σαι αρεστος, αλλα θα βελτιωθείς, θα γινεις πιο αισιοδοξος, χαρουμενος, δυναμικος, με αυτοπεποιθηση, πρωτοβουλίες, με νεα ενδιαφεροντα διωχνοντας συναμα τη μιζερια, το σκυθρωπο ύφος, το να μη μιλας μπροστα στους αλλους, το να νοιωθεις ότι δεν προσφερεις κάτι και συνεπως ουτε αποκομίζεις, όλα αυτα. Και εκτος αυτου, με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατη κοινωνικοποίηση σε κάθε χωρο όπου μπορεις να συναναστραφεις θα βρεις φιλους, άτομα με τα οποια μπορεις να κανεις καλή παρεα και να επικοινωνησεις. Αυτα τα δυο συνδυαζόμενα επεδίωξε.
Αυτοι για τους οποιους μιλας μπορει να ναι ατομα ακαταλληλα για σενα, που δεν εχουν τιποτα κοινο με σενα και ετσι λανθασμενα νομιζεις ότι δεν εισαι ενδιαφερον άτομο και ετσι πεφτει η αυτοεκτιμηση σου και το όλο κοινωνικο προβλημα σου οξύνεται. Το προβλημα με αυτους το αναγαγεις στη σκεψη σου σε όλο και αρα θεωρεις γενικα τον εαυτο σου ανικανο να φτιαξει φιλιες. Ως λυση σταδιακα απομακρυνσου απο κοντα τους αναζητωντας ταυτοχρονα νεες φιλιες όπως σου εισηγούμε.

----------


## manos95

Γιαννη,πιστευω οτι αν παω σε μια σχολη στην οποια μου αρεσει το αντικειμενο που ασχολειται νομιζω οτι θα βρω ατομα με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και καλους φιλους.μπορει τοτε αυτοματα να αυξηθει η αυτοπεποιθηση,η ομιλητικοτητα και το θαρρος μου.ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας μου δε νομιζω οτι εχω καποιο προβλημα στην τελικη απλα ειμια αδιαφορος με ατομα που δεν εχω κοινα ενδιφεροντα.δυστυχως ομως δυσκολευομαι να κανω το πρωτο βημα.απλα εδω που ζω ολοι οσοι με ξερουν γνωριζουν οτι ειμαι κλειστος χαρακτηρας και δε μιλαω αλλα ομως αν παω σε ενα νεο μερος οπου κανεις δε με ξερει θα μπορω να κανω μια νεα αρχη αυτο πιστευω.φταιει και το γεγονος οτι περασα βαρια καταθλιψη πριν ενα χρονο

----------


## manos95

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *mano,s95* γεια σου!εννοώ ότι στο τελος καταλαβαινουν οτι ειμαι βαρετος χωρις κοινα ενδιαφεeροντα με αυτους και με ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα(λιγομιλητο 
> 
> Μάνο το να αλλάξεις τόπο δε θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα. Παντού οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις το ίδιο ειναι με ελάχιστες αποκλίσεις, δε θα βρεις τις μεγάλες ιδανικές διαφορες που επιζητας στο καπου αλλού, δε θα βρεις τον κόσμο όπως εσυ τον φανταζεσαι. Τη λύση θα τη βρεις βελτιωνοντας οσο περισσότερο γινεται τον εαυτο σου, δεν θα προσποιηθείς, ουτε θα επιδιωξεις να γινεις κατι που δε σε γεμίζει απλά για να σαι αρεστος, αλλα θα βελτιωθείς, θα γινεις πιο αισιοδοξος, χαρουμενος, δυναμικος, με αυτοπεποιθηση, πρωτοβουλίες, με νεα ενδιαφεροντα διωχνοντας συναμα τη μιζερια, το σκυθρωπο ύφος, το να μη μιλας μπροστα στους αλλους, το να νοιωθεις ότι δεν προσφερεις κάτι και συνεπως ουτε αποκομίζεις, όλα αυτα. Και εκτος αυτου, με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατη κοινωνικοποίηση σε κάθε χωρο όπου μπορεις να συναναστραφεις θα βρεις φιλους, άτομα με τα οποια μπορεις να κανεις καλή παρεα και να επικοινωνησεις. Αυτα τα δυο συνδυαζόμενα επεδίωξε.
> Αυτοι για τους οποιους μιλας μπορει να ναι ατομα ακαταλληλα για σενα, που δεν εχουν τιποτα κοινο με σενα και ετσι λανθασμενα νομιζεις ότι δεν εισαι ενδιαφερον άτομο και ετσι πεφτει η αυτοεκτιμηση σου και το όλο κοινωνικο προβλημα σου οξύνεται. Το προβλημα με αυτους το αναγαγεις στη σκεψη σου σε όλο και αρα θεωρεις γενικα τον εαυτο σου ανικανο να φτιαξει φιλιες. Ως λυση σταδιακα απομακρυνσου απο κοντα τους αναζητωντας ταυτοχρονα νεες φιλιες όπως σου εισηγούμε.


eyxaristo pantos

----------


## once

Γεια! Να πω κ εγώ τη γνώμη μου, απ' όσα διάβασα.
Νομίζω ότι το παίρνεις τόσο σοβαρά να βρεις φίλους που τελικά είναι αυτό που απωθεί τους άλλους. Δηλαδή, όταν προσεγγίζεις κάποιον με απώτερο σκοπό να γίνετε φίλοι ντε και καλά με τη μία, ίσως φέρεσαι κάπως περίεργα προς αυτή την κατέυθυνση που ξενίζει τον άλλο.
Πιστεύω, ότι στην φάση που είσαι τώρα, ακόμα κ αν έχεις συναναστροφές με ανθρώπους πιο επιφανειακές ή μόνο όταν βρίσκεσαι π.χ. στη σχολή είναι προτιμότερο από το τίποτα. Και εξασκείς τις κοινωνικές σου δεξιότητες και κάποιες από αυτές ίσως καταλήξουν σε φιλία.
Έγραφες για παράδειγμα για το γυμναστήριο ότι είχες γνωρίσει κάποια άτομα και σε προβλημάτιζε πως θα είστε τις ίδιες ώρες και πως θα γίνει να βρεθείτε εκτός γυμναστηρίου. Εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν να πιέζεις καταστάσεις έτσι. Δες το πιο χαλαρά. Πήγαινε στο γυμναστήριο (ή σχολή ή οτιδήποτε), μίλα με διάφορα άτομα και αν σου κάτσει να συμφωνούν οι ώρες ή να ταιριάξετε έχει καλώς, αλλιώς θα βρεις τους επόμενους. Δηλαδή μου βγάζεις ότι ενώ λες έκανα προσπάθεια, αυτή εξαντλήθηκε στη μία φορά που μίλησες σε κάποιον αλλά τελικά με αυτόν δεν είχε συνέχεια. Και έτσι έχεις και την δικαιολογία στον εαυτό σου ότι προσπάθησες. Όχι, θέλει συνεχή προσπάθεια και επιμονή μέχρι να βρεις κάποιους ανθρώπους να συναναστρέφεσαι.
Με λίγα λόγια συμβουλή μου είναι να μιλάς γενικά με διάφορους, χωρίς να ελπίζεις αναγκαστικά να γίνουν φίλοι σου και στην πορεία θα δεις ότι κάποιοι θα φύγουν και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι.
Τώρα για το ότι λες ότι σε βαριούνται ή σε αποφεύγουν ίσως είναι επειδή είσαι πολύ σοβαρός (υπερβολικά). Όμως δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δοκιμάσεις να γίνεις πιο "χαβαλές" ή να περιμένεις να βρεις άτομα που θα σε εκτιμήσουν για αυτό που είσαι οπότε δεν λέω τίποτα.;)

Γενικά πάρτο πιο χαλαρά.......

----------


## kaneis

είμαι στα 27, ανεργος πλεον και με τους δυο-τρεις φιλους που ειχα τωρα πια δεν εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφερονται. ενιωθα οτι τοσο καιρο εκανα πραγματα μαζι τους μονο και μονο για να τα κανω. αυτη τη στιγμη κυριολεκτικα δεν κανω τιποτα. από υπολογιστη σε τηλεοραση και από τηλεοραση σε κανενα βιβλίο. θελω να κανω πραγματα που μου αρεσουν αλλά δεν εχω φιλους για να τα κανω. και ναι σε καποιες πχ εκδηλωσεις και δραστηριοτητες μπορω να παω και μονος μου αλλά πώς θα παω ας πούμε σε ενα λαιβ να ακουσω καποιον καλλιτεχνη αν δεν εχω παρεα; καλά για κοπελα δεν το συζηταω, εννοειται πώς δεν εχω(οσοι δε με γνωριζουν τους παραπεμπω σε ενα ποστ που ειχα κανει πριν δυο τρια χρονια-η κατασταση πανω κατω η ιδια ειναι). ερχεται παρασκευη βραδυ, σαββατο βραδυ και δεν εχω κανεναν να βγω εξω. βλεω γνωστους μου και παλιυος συμμαθητες στο φμπ οι οποιοι εχουν γινει ωριμοι ανθρωποι, ειναι με τις κοπελες τους και τους ζηλευω. εγω νιωθω ακόμα 18. το μονο που μου αρεσει ειναι να βλεπω ταινιες στον υπολογιστη τις παρασκευες και να πινω δυο τρεις μπυρες κι ετσι εχω την αισθηηση οτι ξεχνιεμαι λιγο. βαρεθηκα πραγματικα. πιστευω οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι γεννιουνται για να προσφερουν κατι στην κοινωνια και καποιοι αλλοι ετυχε απλώς να γεννηθουν.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> είμαι στα 27, ανεργος πλεον και με τους δυο-τρεις φιλους που ειχα τωρα πια δεν εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφερονται. ενιωθα οτι τοσο καιρο εκανα πραγματα μαζι τους μονο και μονο για να τα κανω. αυτη τη στιγμη κυριολεκτικα δεν κανω τιποτα. από υπολογιστη σε τηλεοραση και από τηλεοραση σε κανενα βιβλίο. θελω να κανω πραγματα που μου αρεσουν αλλά δεν εχω φιλους για να τα κανω. και ναι σε καποιες πχ εκδηλωσεις και δραστηριοτητες μπορω να παω και μονος μου αλλά πώς θα παω ας πούμε σε ενα λαιβ να ακουσω καποιον καλλιτεχνη αν δεν εχω παρεα; καλά για κοπελα δεν το συζηταω, εννοειται πώς δεν εχω(οσοι δε με γνωριζουν τους παραπεμπω σε ενα ποστ που ειχα κανει πριν δυο τρια χρονια-η κατασταση πανω κατω η ιδια ειναι). ερχεται παρασκευη βραδυ, σαββατο βραδυ και δεν εχω κανεναν να βγω εξω. βλεω γνωστους μου και παλιυος συμμαθητες στο φμπ οι οποιοι εχουν γινει ωριμοι ανθρωποι, ειναι με τις κοπελες τους και τους ζηλευω. εγω νιωθω ακόμα 18. το μονο που μου αρεσει ειναι να βλεπω ταινιες στον υπολογιστη τις παρασκευες και να πινω δυο τρεις μπυρες κι ετσι εχω την αισθηηση οτι ξεχνιεμαι λιγο. βαρεθηκα πραγματικα. πιστευω οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι γεννιουνται για να προσφερουν κατι στην κοινωνια και καποιοι αλλοι ετυχε απλώς να γεννηθουν.


αυτο το ποστ ειναι λες και το εχω γραψει εγω.

----------


## kaneis

τωρα να πω οτι χαιρομαι που υπαρχει καποιος στην ιδια φαση με μένα; δε θα το πω! φίλε κενό εσύ εχεις αναρωτηθει ποτέ γιατι μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό σε σένα; μπας και τελικα μπορεσουμε και βρουμε τη λυση. τι πιστευεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου; ειμαι σιγουρος οι ιδιες σκεψεις μας κατακλυζουν.

----------


## ioannis2

Όσο ψάχνεις να εντοπίσεις άτομα τα οποία βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατάσταση με σενα απλά για να νοιωθεις ανακούφιση στον πόνο σου δε θα δεις καμιά αλλαγή. Κι απ την αλλη, αναγνωρίζεις τη στασιμότητα και συνηδητοποιείς το πρόβλημα αλλά και πως θα θελες να εισαι πλην όμως δεν κάνεις τίποτα για να αλλάξεις την κατασταση. Φίλε, μην περιμενεις να γινουν θαύματα ή να προσεγγίσεις την τελειότητα, δλδ να γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος. Εδω άλλοι το παλευουν αυτο για πολλά χρόνια και λίγα εχουν πετυχει. Μην τρεφεις ψευδαισθησεις. Εκτος κι αν το "εχεις στο αιμα σου" να κανεις στη ζωη τα μεγαλα μπαμ, να αλλάζεις δλδ ριζικα από τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, σαν από αρνακι θηριο. Αν δεν διαθετεις αυτο το χαρισμα κι απο τη στιγμη που συγχαίνεσαι την κατασταση στην οποια εισαι θα πρεπει να παλεψεις να κανεις τη ζωη σου τουλάχιστον πιο υποφερτη, πιο ανθρωπινη για σενα. 
Μάθε να διεκδικάς. Ειμαι σιγουρος πως αυτο δεν το κανεις. Θα κερδισεις αρκετα πράγματα, κι απ αυτα που θεωρουσες ακατόρθωτα, σε κάθε τομεα της ζωης σου. Θα δεις λίγο έστω αλλαγη και θα φτιαξει καπως κι η διαθεση αμα ξεκινησεις αυτη τη διαδικασία.
Όσον αφορα το θεμα φιλίες, δεν φτιαχτηκαμε δυστυχως όλοι για να αρεσουμε. Καποιοι τα καταφερνουν. Για εμας ειναι καπως πιο δυσκολα τα πράγματα. Ψάξε, κοινωνικοποιήσου, θα βρεις λίγα έστω άτομα με τα οποια θα ταιριαζεις. Αυτη θα ειναι η παρεα σου. Μην τρεφεις την ψευδαισθηση ότι θα τους κανεις όλους φιλους και μάλιστα ατομα τα οποια θα θελες να εχεις για φιλους επειδη όσο κι αν σ αρεσουν σαν χαρακτηρες εντουτοις δεν ταιριαζετε. Να εισαι ανοικτος σε νεες γνωριμιες. Αμα βλεπει ο αλλος κατι θετικο σε σενα θα ναι καλύτερα τα πραγματα, αμα καθεσαι και κλαις τη μοιρα σου, γινεσαι απόμακρος και μιζερος θα τους διωχνεις. 
Λυση δλδ να κανουμε τη ζωη μας πιο υποφερτή, πιο ανθρωπινη.

----------


## kaneis

φιλε γιαννη αυτό ακριβως, νιωθω οτι όταν κανω παρέα πλεον με τους συγκεκριμενους φιλους που έχω, εινια σαν να με κραταει στασιμο γιατι πολύ απλά δεν περναω καλά μαζι τους. οχι οτι μου εχουν κανιε τιποτα. μια χαρα ανθρωποι εινια και τους εκτιμαω αφανταστα αλλά δε σημαινει οτι επειδη είμαστε κολλητοι από το σχολείο μεχρι και σημερα, θα πρεπει να συνεχιζουμε να κανουμε το ιδιο συχνα παρεα. δεν ξερω αν εχω λαθος σε αυτό αλλά οι ανθρωποι αλλάζουν . πιο μικροι ειχαμε κοινα περισσοτερα, τωρα έχουν αλλάξει καποια ενδιαφεροντα μας, καποιες συνληθειες, οπότε προφανώς δε θα ταιριαζουμε σε διαφορα σημεια. πάντως είναι ασχημο πράμα να μην εχεις εστω εναν να βγεις για ποτο. να σήμερα ειναι παρασκευη και ξερω από τώρα το πρόγραμμά μου,οπως και το αυριανο και το μεθαυριανο και της δευτερας...
άσε που ώρες ώρες αναρωτιεμαι πραγματικά αν αξιζει καποιος να ζει οταν δεν εχει τιποτα απολυτως να κανει. δηλαδαη ποιος ο λογος να ξυπνησω , να φαω πρωινό ή να βρω μια δουλεια όταν δεν εχω με καποιον να βγω, δεν εχω κοπελα να την παρω να παμε καπου ενα σαβ/κο. θελω να κανω ενα σωρο πραματα αλλά δεν εχω με ποιον να τα κανω. εχθες ας πουμε δεν πηγα σε ενα λάιβ γιατί δεν ειχα ατομο να παω μαζι. και ξερεις ποσα τετοια εχω χάσει; αμετρητα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κανεις δεν υπαρχει χωρις φιλους, εστω χωρις παρεα, διοτι οπως κ να το κανουμε η φιλια πολλες φορες ειναι ψευτικη η υπερεκτιμημενη. Αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις αυτο που λεμε ΦΙΛΟΣ (με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης), τοτε λυπαμαι που θα στο πω, αλλα δυστυχως θα πρεπει να συμβιβαστεις (εστω κ προσωρινα), με αυτο που λεμε ΠΑΡΕΑ. Λιγες ειναι οι πραγματικες ΦΙΛΙΕΣ που αντεχουν στο χρονο κ στις αντιξοοτητες κ δεν βαλλονται ευκολα απο εξω- και εσωγενεις παραγοντες. Οι περισσοτερες ειναι λυκοφιλιες κ κυνερωτες. Μεσα απο αυτο π λεμε παρεα, ισως φτασεις καποια στιγμη, κ στο ζητουμενο που ειναι η ΦΙΛΙΑ. Αλλα απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησεις. :)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> τωρα να πω οτι χαιρομαι που υπαρχει καποιος στην ιδια φαση με μένα; δε θα το πω! φίλε κενό εσύ εχεις αναρωτηθει ποτέ γιατι μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό σε σένα; μπας και τελικα μπορεσουμε και βρουμε τη λυση. τι πιστευεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου; ειμαι σιγουρος οι ιδιες σκεψεις μας κατακλυζουν.


σορρυ που δεν απαντησα νωρις, δεν ειμαι καλα τελευταια.
πολλοι λογοι οχι ενας. απ'το να εμαθε καποιος ετσι μικρος, μεχρι να βρεθηκε στο λαθος μερος. εγω πχ εχω αλλαξει 3 γειτονιες και καμποσα σχολεια, οποτε με τοσες αλλαγες καπου εχασε την αξια της η οποια φιλια. οταν πας κι ολας σε καινουργιο σχολειο κι ολοι γνωριζονται απο πριν, καπως δυσκολευεσαι να ξεκινησεις παρεες, καταστρεφεται η κοινωνικοτητα και η κοινωνικοποιηση σου, δεν εμπιστευεσαι ευκολα, και τελικα δεν εξελισεσαι σωστα. ετσι με το που παρατησα τις σπουδες βρεθηκα μονος, με μοναδικα διαλειμματα τις ελαχιστες σχεσεις που εκανα. οι οποιες μη νομιζεις κρατησαν πολυ, κανα μηνα οι περισσοτερες. ειτε γιατι δε ταιριαζαμε με τη κοπελα, ειτε γιατι ειμαι παλιοχαρακτηρας. αν και προτιμω να μου κολλαω τη ταμπελα "αντικοινωνικος" με οτι περιεχει αυτη (μοναξια, αρνητικοτητα). ειναι καλη και για οσους με χαρακτηριζουν "κλειστο", "προβληματικο", "μπακουρι", "loser", "junkie" κλπ. ωστοσο περσυ μια χρηστρια του φορουμ (η Karisha) ειπε οτι ουτε αντικοινωνικος ειμαι, η καταθλιψη φταιει για ολα. μπορει να ειναι κι αυτο, αφου εδω περα που ζω νιωθω σαν να καταπιεζομαι. και λογο περιβαλλοντος μεστη φασαρια της Αθηνας κι οπως εγινε πλεον με τους αλλοδαπους δε νιωθω ανετα να κυκλοφορω συχνοτερα, μα και λογο του οτι δεν εχω δικο μου χωρο να κανω οτι θελω οποτε θελω δε μπορω να φερω ουτε φιλους (αν ειχα). και καπως ετσι κλεινομαι κι εγω και το ριχνω στις ταινιες και το αλκοολ, οσο κι αν θα ηθελα να τρεχω και σε συναυλιες μεχρι και κλαμπς εχω ορεξη τελευταια. βλεπω τουλαχιστον μια την ημερα, και συχνα αυτο ειναι το μοναδικο που κανω. λυση τωρα δεν εχω βρει, αλλα θεωρω πως δε ταιριαζουμε ολοι παντου και παντα. καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι για τη πολη, γουσταρουν και πολυκοσμια, ενω αλλοι δεν αντεχουν, και γι'αυτο δυσκολευονται. κι οταν βλεπεις κατι δε τραβαει, δεν επιμενεις εκει. πας αλλου, δοκιμαζεις τη τυχη σου. βεβαια και λογο της κρισης τωρα δεν εχουμε πολλες επιλογες. κι ετσι το ριχνουμε ολοι στην αυτοκτονια.

----------


## Blue1

Από την εμπειρία μου έχω δει ότι και η φιλία κανει κύκλους και δεν ειναι κατι μονιμο. Συνήθως δένουν σαν φίλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν τα ίδια ενδιαφεροντα ή είναι στην ίδια κατασταση τη συγκεκριμενη χρονική στιγμή. Θέλω να πω ότι χρειάζεται καποια συμβατοτητα στα ενδιαφεροντα. Δεν μπορει καποιος π.χ. που είναι ελευθερος να κανει στενή παρεα με έναν παντρεμενο με 2 παιδιά. Εχουν άλλες ανησυχίες, άλλα ενδιαφεροντα. 
Μου έχει τυχει να κανω κολλητη παρεα με μια κοπέλα με 3 παιδια στο μεταπτυχιακο που καναμε. Αφου τελειωσε το μεταπτυχιακό σταματησε και το κοινο ενδιαφερον που μας ένωνε, σταματησε και η φιλία μας. Ενα χρονια πολλα λεμε στις γιορτες. Εχω καταλήξει λοιπόν ότι ακομα και η φιλία δεν έχει μονιμο χαρακτήρα. 
Τί κανουμε; Επωφελούμαστε και περναμε καλά με τους ανθρωπους που μας παρουσιάζονται κατα καιρους και όσο κρατήσει. Ακομα και να μην κρατήσει για παντα τουλάχιστον να έχουμε περάσει καποιο ποιοτικό χρονο μαζι τους.

----------


## kaneis

συμφωνω οτι η φιλια κανει κυκλους. αλλοίμονο αν δεν εκανε. αλλοιμονο αν ήμασταν για 20 χρονια με τους ιδιους ανθρωπους. τοτε κατι δε θα πηγαινε καλα. θα υποκρινομασταν(εννοειται πως μπορει να υπάρχουν και εξαιρεσεις). όσο για το αλκοολ που αναφερει ο φιλος "κενο" δυστυχως σε τετοιες καταστασεις κατανταει να ειναι ο μονοσ φιλος γιατι υποβαθμιζει λιγο τα προβληματά σου. θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν κανεις καταχρηση παντως και οτι το χρησιμοποεις που και που μονο. ευτυχως εμενα το μονο που με κραταει ωστε να μην πίνω συχνα είναι οτι αθλούμαι και οτι θελω να είμαι υγιεις. ευτυχως δηλαδη που αθλουμαι και μου αρεσει παρα πολύ αυτο που κανω ωστε είναι ο μοναδικος τροπος να ξεχνιεμαι και να μην υποτροπιαζω σε αυτοκαταστροφικες καταστασεις. 
η έλλειψη φιλίας παιζει σημαντικό ρόλο. προσωπικα δεν με νοιαζει πλεον να βρω φιλους και να γινουν κολλητοι μου. θελω ανθρωπους οπου θα εχουμε καποια κοινα και θα μπορουμε να βγαινουμε εξω και να μοιραζομαστε βιωματα, εμπειριες, πλακες, χαρες, λυπες. δεν εχω καν εναν οπου θα μπορεσω να τον παρω και να πάμε για ενα ποτο. το χθεσινο ήταν ενα ακόμη σερι σαββατο(εχω χασει το μετρημα πλεον, πανε δυο τρεις μηνες) πουεμεινα μεσα. θα χαρακτηριζα κι εγω τον ευατο μου αντικοινωνικο και κλειστο. και να σας πω και κατι; μ'αρεσει που εχω αυτη τη διαφορετικοτητα απο τους αλλους. μαρεσει που ειμια περιεργος, looser (οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο "κενο"), απαισιοδοξος, δυστροπος, κυκλοθυμικος. εχω ξυπνησει πολλες φορες το πρωι και εχω πει στον εαυτο μου: λοιπον σημερα θα εισια με χαμογελο, θα τα δεις ολα θετικα, θα βγαλεις από πανω σου τα μαυρα, θα ακους χαζοχαρουμενα ελαφρολαικα στο ραδιο και θα δεις που ολα σιγγα σιγα θα αλλάξουν. ε μετα στο τελος της ημέρας συνειδητοποιώ οτι αυτο το πράμα δεν είμαι εγώ, ξαναφοράω τα μαυρα και βουλιάζω στον κόσμο μου ακούγοντας παυλίδη, nirvana και doom metal. τουλαχιστον ετσι αφηνω τη μουσική να με παει σε πιο ταξιδιαρικα και καταθληπτικα μονοπατια οπο εκει νωθω καλυτερα.
αυτοεκτιμηση μηδεν, αξιοπρεπεια μηδεν, μηδεν διεκδικητικοτητα, μηδεν θαρρος... ολα στο μηδεν. φοβαμαι ακομα και να γνωρισω νεους ανθρωους γιατι νιωθω οτι δεν θα εχω τιποτα να πω και οτι θα με δουν και θα πουν πω πω πως εινια αυτος ετσι... την περασμενη εβδομαδα ημουνα καλεσμενος σε εναν φιλο μου για τη γιορτη του και δεν πηγα γιατι δε θα ηξερα κανεναν αλλον εκει μεσα. επισης εχω βρει μεσα απο διαφορα φορουμ ατομα που κανουν την ιδια αθλητικη δραστηρ με μενα αλλά δεν παω μαζι τους γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα ειμαι σαν ξενος αναμεσα τους. το ξερω οτι εγραψα πολλά. θελω να γραψω άλλα τοσα αλλά ερχονται στο μυαλό μου και μου φεύγουν...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οχι δεν ειμαι εξαρτημενος απ'το αλκοολ. ουτε πινω μεχρι να χασω τον ελεγχο τελειως. μπορω και χωρις αυτο, απλα δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο συχνα που να με κανει να νιωσω καλυτερα, και ετσι προτιμω να πιω για να ξεχαστω και να ξεφυγω (και να κοιμηθω ευκολοτερα).

εγω ακουω metal απ'το λυκειο σχεδον, πιο πολυ του black ημουν, πλεον την εχω ξεπερασει αυτη τη φαση, αν κι ακομα παρακολουθω καινουργιες κυκλοφοριες κλπ (τελευταιο που ακουσα και μου κολλησε ηταν των σουηδων Shining). γενικα δε μου αρεσουν οι ταμπελες, προσπαθω να ψαχνω τα παντα, οτι μπορει να βρω ενδιαφερον.

----------


## tasakiou

Γεια σας κι από μένα,
θα ήθελα κ εγώ να σας πω πως το θέμα φιλία με έχει απασχολήσει ιδιαίτερα τελευταία μέσα από έναν απολογισμό που κάνω.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ανά φάσεις στη ζωή σου κάνεις παρέα με κάποιους που έχετε κοινά είτε δουλειά είτε σχολή είτε χόμπυ αλλά οι φίλοι που πραγματικά εσύ τους νιώθεις δίπλα σου είναι αυτοί που έχεις χρόνια..που έχεις δει να μεγαλώνουν, έχεις δεχτεί τα καλά και τα άσχημα τους και αυτοί το ίδιο και που μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν όταν εσύ το επιλέξεις..καμια φορά αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι άνθρωποι πέρασαν από τη ζωή μου από δουλειές, σχολές κτλ και τώρα δν επικοινωνώ με κανέναν! Μόνο με 2 φίλες από το λύκειο έχω κρατήσει επαφές..τέλος, συμφωνώ ότι η φιλία κάνει κύκλους και συγκεκριμένα οι άνθρωποι που συνανασστρέφεσαι είτε είναι απλή παρέα είτε φίλοι..

----------


## kaneis

Ζητείται άτομο για παρέα να πάμε να πιουμε ένα ποτό, να πάμε σε μια ταβέρνα να φάμε, να πουμς τη μαλ@@@κια μας, να δούμε καμιά ταινία... γενικώς να κανουμε οτι κανουν αυτοί που έχουν παρεες. αραγε θα έχω πιασει πάτο αν ξεκινήσω καποια μέρα να πάω μόνος μου για ποτό; ή να πάω να δω ένα λάιβ του παυλίδη που τόσο πολύ θέλω; :(

----------


## christos78

Oxi monos sou dn leei,aderfia,ksaderfia?

----------


## lilly64

γειά σας παιδιά
εγώ την δική μου εμπειρία θα καταθέσω μόνο πάνω στο θέμα μήπως και βοηθήσω λίγο
δεν μπορώ να δώσω συνταγή διότι δεν υπάρχει
εγώ λοιπόν όντας μοναχοπαίδι υπήρξα πολύ ντροπαλό παιδί στο σχολείο
πολλες φορές καθόμουν μόνη περιμένοντας να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι
στο σπίτι είχα φίλες αλλά αυτές δεν ήταν νέες γνωριμίες,παίζαμε από μωρά μαζί διότι ήταν φίλες οι μαμμάδες
στο σχολείο δεν μπορούσα να ανοιχτώ σε νέες φιλίες
όσοι με ξέρουν αδυνατούν να το πιστέψουν
κι όμως
δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συντέλεσε ώστε να μου φύγει αυτή η συστολή
πιθανολογώ ότι κατάλαβα ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι είναι σαν και μένα
περιμένουν δηλ. από τον άλλο να τους πλησιάσει
εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το μυστικό στις σχέσεις
πλησίασε τους ανθρώπους για να σε πλησιάσουν κι αυτοί
άφησε τους να σε αγαπήσουν η να σε συμπαθήσουν έστω,γι'αυτό που είσαι πραγματικά
χαμογέλασε τους
δεν χρειάζεται να σχεδιάσεις φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις
οι άνθρωποι περνάνε μια χαρά και με τις κοινοτοπίες
ρε παιδιά,σταματήστε λίγο να πετάτε το μπαλάκι στους άλλους
λέτε θέλετε φίλους
αν τους θέλατε πραγματικά θα τους είχατε
τους θέλετε
ή είναι άλλη μια πρόφαση κλάψας
ψάξτε λίγο μέσα σας και βγάλτε την αλήθεια σας
δεν κάνω την έξυπνη αλλά σαν μεγαλύτερη όλο και κάποια πράγματα έχω ανακαλύψει κι εγώ που με κρατούσαν πίσω

----------


## kaneis

Φίλε χρήστο, ο αδερφός είναι σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικια οπότε έχει άλλα πράματα στο μυαλό του από το να με συνοδευσει σε μια έξοδο. Τα ξαδέρφια μενουν μακρυά εκτός αθηνών.
Αγαπητή λίλλυ το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν εχω διέξοδο από το σπίτι ώστε να κάω νεες γνωριμίες. Δε δουλευω εδώ και κάποιο καιρό και δεν κανω γενικώς κάτι που να με βγάζει έξω απο το σπίτι ώστε να έχω συναναστροφές με άλλους ανθρώπους. έχω δυο τρεις καλούς φίλους αλλά πλέον εχω απομακρυνθει εσκεμμένα από αυτούς γιατι έκανα μαζί τους όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια και ένιωθα πολύ στασιμος. Δεν έκανα πράγματα που μου αρέσουν και πλέον δεν εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφέροντα. Ποτέ ας πούμε δεν εχουμε πάει σε μια τεβέρνα να πιουμε το κρασί μας, να τσιμπήσουμε το μεζέ μας και να περάσουμε καλά. ποτέ δεν έχουμε πάει σε ένα μαγαζί να ακούσουμε ένα λάιβ. Δεν άντεχα να κάνω συνέχεια ίδια πράματα, οπότε ξέκοψα. Και πραγματικά προτιμώ να μένω μέσα παρά να βγαινω μαζί του στα ίδια μέρη. 
τους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες έχω βγει για καφέ/ποτό μόνο μια φορά...! όταν μου τη δίνει πολύ πηγαινω στο κεντρο της αθήνας και χαζεύω μαγαζια για να ξεχατώ λίγο.

----------


## lilly64

> Φίλε χρήστο, ο αδερφός είναι σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικια οπότε έχει άλλα πράματα στο μυαλό του από το να με συνοδευσει σε μια έξοδο. Τα ξαδέρφια μενουν μακρυά εκτός αθηνών.
> Αγαπητή λίλλυ το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν εχω διέξοδο από το σπίτι ώστε να κάω νεες γνωριμίες. Δε δουλευω εδώ και κάποιο καιρό και δεν κανω γενικώς κάτι που να με βγάζει έξω απο το σπίτι ώστε να έχω συναναστροφές με άλλους ανθρώπους. έχω δυο τρεις καλούς φίλους αλλά πλέον εχω απομακρυνθει εσκεμμένα από αυτούς γιατι έκανα μαζί τους όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια και ένιωθα πολύ στασιμος. Δεν έκανα πράγματα που μου αρέσουν και πλέον δεν εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφέροντα. Ποτέ ας πούμε δεν εχουμε πάει σε μια τεβέρνα να πιουμε το κρασί μας, να τσιμπήσουμε το μεζέ μας και να περάσουμε καλά. ποτέ δεν έχουμε πάει σε ένα μαγαζί να ακούσουμε ένα λάιβ. Δεν άντεχα να κάνω συνέχεια ίδια πράματα, οπότε ξέκοψα. Και πραγματικά προτιμώ να μένω μέσα παρά να βγαινω μαζί του στα ίδια μέρη. 
> τους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες έχω βγει για καφέ/ποτό μόνο μια φορά...! όταν μου τη δίνει πολύ πηγαινω στο κεντρο της αθήνας και χαζεύω μαγαζια για να ξεχατώ λίγο.


τώρα τι να σου πω??
να βγείς στο δρόμο να φωνάζεις τους περαστικούς?????????
μάλλον όχι
θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να βγεις από το καβούκι όπου κλείστηκες
τους φίλους σου γιατί τους έκλασες??????
όταν λες τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάνατε τι εννοείς?????????
μήπως βλέπεις πολλές ταινίες και επηρεάζεσαι?????????
όλοι οι άνθρωποι τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάνουν
πίνουν καφέ,συζητάνε,κουτσομπολεύ ουν,κάνουν καμιά βόλτα και ουτω καθε εξής
εσύ τους έκανες καμιά ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση και την απέρριψαν??????? 
τους είπες ας πούμε να κάνετε το γύρο της Αφρικής πάνω σε ένα γάιδαρο και την απέρριψαν την ιδέα?????????
μου φαίνεται μόνος σου επέλεξες να απομονωθείς
οι άνθρωποι ξέρεις αν δεν είναι κοινωνικοί και κοσμικοί για να γνωρίζουν συνέχεια κόσμο
κρατούν τους φίλους που έχουν
διότι αν τους χάσουν δεν τους είναι εύκολο να κάνουν άλλους
κατάλαβες????????
γι αυτό πάρε τα φιλαράκια σου τηλέφωνο κι αν σε αγαπάνε και είναι πρόθυμοι να σε συγχωρέσουν έχει καλώς
αλλιώς να σου γίνει μάθημα

----------


## ioannis2

> γειά σας παιδιά
> εγώ την δική μου εμπειρία θα καταθέσω μόνο πάνω στο θέμα μήπως και βοηθήσω λίγο
> δεν μπορώ να δώσω συνταγή διότι δεν υπάρχει
> εγώ λοιπόν όντας μοναχοπαίδι υπήρξα πολύ ντροπαλό παιδί στο σχολείο
> πολλες φορές καθόμουν μόνη περιμένοντας να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι
> στο σπίτι είχα φίλες αλλά αυτές δεν ήταν νέες γνωριμίες,παίζαμε από μωρά μαζί διότι ήταν φίλες οι μαμμάδες
> στο σχολείο δεν μπορούσα να ανοιχτώ σε νέες φιλίες
> όσοι με ξέρουν αδυνατούν να το πιστέψουν
> κι όμως
> ...



Λίλλυ, μάθημα ζωής!!, Μου φτιαξε τη διαθεση πρωινιάτικα!! 
Και μου κανει εντυπωση (αν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με) που δεν χρειαστηκες ψυχοθεραπείες και τετοια. Απλά άφησες τον εαυτο σου ελεύθερο. 
Δεν καταβαλαμε το απαν των δυνατοτητων μας στις σχεσεις μας με τους αλλους, γι αυτο εχουμε πρόβλημα. Αν αναλογιστουμε γιατι τους χασαμε ή δεν τους κερδίσαμε, ο απολογισμός θα ειναι όλο *δεν*, τι δεν καναμε δλδ. Το να καθεται κανεις και να αναλύει στη σκεψη του τις σχεσεις το μονο που τελικα πετυχαινει ειναι να μπλοκάρει τον εαυτο του εφευρισκοντας στη σκεψη του ανασφαλειες, αμφιβολίες, φοβιες, παραπονα κλπ για τις σχεσεις με τους αλλους. Αποτελεσμα αυτου το ότι δυσκολα ξανοιγεται, δυσκολα παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες, αρα λιγες φιλίες και πολλή μοναξια, εκτος κι αν πεσει πανω σε ανθρωπους που θα τον "ανοιξουν''. Γι αυτο βλεπεις ανθρωπους που τους διακρινει ο αυθορμητισμος και το γρηγορο περασμα από τη σκεψη στην πραξη όχι απλά να εχουν πολλούς φίλους αλλα να επιζητανε οι αλλοι τη φιλία τους.

----------


## kaneis

> τώρα τι να σου πω??
> να βγείς στο δρόμο να φωνάζεις τους περαστικούς?????????
> μάλλον όχι
> θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να βγεις από το καβούκι όπου κλείστηκες
> τους φίλους σου γιατί τους έκλασες??????
> όταν λες τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάνατε τι εννοείς?????????
> μήπως βλέπεις πολλές ταινίες και επηρεάζεσαι?????????
> όλοι οι άνθρωποι τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάνουν
> πίνουν καφέ,συζητάνε,κουτσομπολεύ ουν,κάνουν καμιά βόλτα και ουτω καθε εξής
> ...



Φίλτατη λίλλυ ασφαλώς και τους έχω προτείνει να κάνουμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Να πάμε σε μια ταβέρνα να φάμε, να πάμε σε μια μουσική σκηνη να ακούσουμε κάποιον, να παμε σ'ένα μαγαζι να ακόυσουμε ξένη μουσική. Αλλά είναι έτσ ι η ζωή τους και τα ενιδαφέροντά τους που δε μπορώ πλέον να συνυπάρξω μαζί τους. Έχουν επιπλέον τις κοπέλες τους οπότε είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να ταυτιστούν τα ενδιαφέροντα τόσων ανθρώπων. Οι ίδιοι μου έχουν προτείνει πολλές φορές να πάω για καφέ μαζί τους αλλά δε γίνεται πλέον. Δε μπορώ να πηγαίνω για καφέ στα ίδια μέρη που πήγαινα όταν ήμουνα δεκαοχτώ. ΝΙώθω εντελως εγκλωβισμένος στην περιοχή μου καθώς εκέινοι δεν ειναι διατεθιμένοι να πηγαίνουν στο κεντρο της Αθηνας οπου υπάρχουν πολλοι εναλλακτικόι τροποι διασκέδασης αλλά αρέσκονται στο να περνανε την ώρα τους στα ίδια μέρη στη γειτονιά. Θα συμφωνήσω οτι επέλεξα μόνος μου να απομονοθώ γιατί νιώθω οτι αν βγω μαζί τους δεν προκειται να εξελιχθώ, δεν προκειται να κάνω κάτι καινούργιο, κατι διαφορετικό, κατι που θα με κάνει να πω "ναι άξιζε που βγηκα σήμερα". Θέλω πολλά πράματα να κάνω. Πάρα πολλά αλλά δεν εχω κανέναν. Αφού πολλές φορές αν τύχει και γνωρίσω κανεναν άνθρωπο ή συναντήσω κανέναν παλιό γνωριμο, οταν με ρωτάει πώς περνάω αναγκάζομαι να του πω ψέματα. Οτι κάνω αυτά που θα ήθελα να κάνω στην πραγματικότητα, για να μη με περάσει μιζερο χωρίς κανενα κίνητρο και στοχο στη ζωή του.

----------


## h pikrh alitheia

vRES KAMOIA GOMENA kalitera ti tous thes tous filous?.Oi ''filoi'' 1on tha se zilepsoun ama eisai kalyteros apo autous 2on tha se ekmetaleftoun 3on tha lene pragmata enantion sou kai 4on tha thelisoun na sou fane ta lefta .Gine filos me gkomenes e kai kses meta pws paei apo filoi filoi meta peftei kai enas poutsos.

----------


## h pikrh alitheia

apanthsh ston kaneis: e re file sorry ki olas alla eisai ligo vlakas sou aksizei auto pou epathes pistevw .KALA NA PATHEIS

----------


## pavlina

> vRES KAMOIA GOMENA kalitera ti tous thes tous filous?.Oi ''filoi'' 1on tha se zilepsoun ama eisai kalyteros apo autous 2on tha se ekmetaleftoun 3on tha lene pragmata enantion sou kai 4on tha thelisoun na sou fane ta lefta .Gine filos me gkomenes e kai kses meta pws paei apo filoi filoi meta peftei kai enas poutsos.


 Διαβασα αυτα που ελεγες για την φιλια και εβλεπα στο προβλημα σου τον εαυτο μου αυτο που εχω καταλαβει τωραπια ειμαι 50 χρονων οτι φιλους εχουν μονο οσοι προσποιουνται και υποκρινονται και επειδη εγω ημουν πολυ αλ οσοι προσποιουνται και υποκρινονται ξερεις αγαπη μου γλυκεια μου και απο πισω σε θαβουν ετσι παρεα βρηκα μονο στον ερωτικο τομεα και να πανε να πνιγουνε οι φιλοι και φιλες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Διαβασα αυτα που ελεγες για την φιλια και εβλεπα στο προβλημα σου τον εαυτο μου αυτο που εχω καταλαβει τωραπια ειμαι 50 χρονων οτι φιλους εχουν μονο οσοι προσποιουνται και υποκρινονται και επειδη εγω ημουν πολυ αλ οσοι προσποιουνται και υποκρινονται ξερεις αγαπη μου γλυκεια μου και απο πισω σε θαβουν ετσι παρεα βρηκα μονο στον ερωτικο τομεα και να πανε να πνιγουνε οι φιλοι και φιλες


και στον ερωτικο τομεα και στον φιλικο ...τα ιδια ειναι..και σκαρτοι φιλοι υπάρχουν και σκαρτοι συντροφοι...και το αντιθετο ..και ολα χρειάζονται

----------


## trilas

μπορώ να πω οτι έχω ένα αντίστοιχο θέμα και δε το έχω λύσει ακόμα. Και φαίνομαι απίστευτα κοινωνικός. είμαι κάπως αλλά: δε μπορώ να κάνω καλή παρέα με αγόρια. Ενώ με κορίτσια είμαι πιο άνετος (είμαι αγόρι) (δεν είμαι θυληπρεπής στο στυλ). απλά έχω φίλες. οκ. αλλά φίλους κοντινούς δύσκολα. ΑΛΛΑ ξέρω και το ζήτημα μου, είναι βαθύ και δε ξέρω αν αξίζει καν να το αλλάξω. είναι πολύ μέσα μου. Μικρός προφώθηκα από φίλους αγόρια και από τότε το φοβάμαι.
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ εσύ που άρχισες το θέμα (όπως και εγώ) το αναπαράγεις.
ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ: μια φορά αρχίσαμε να κάνουμε παρέα με έναν συμφοιτητή, κοινές παρέες κλπ. ωραία γέλιο. μου άρεσε σαν τύπος. με τον καιρό απομακρυνθήκαμε και κατάλαβα οτι αυτός έχει αυτό το ζήτημα 10 φορές πιο πολύ από μένα. ΉΔΗ ενω γνωριστήκαμε πίστευε ασυνείδητα οτι εγώ θα τον απορίψω σαν φίλο, και φυσικά στο τέλος τον απέριψα. δεν εννοώ τίποτα άσχημο, ούτε με άσχημο τρόπο. απλά χαθήκαμε. Σε αυτόν είδα τον εαυτό μου.. είδα οτι και γω έτσι κάνω σε ένα διαφορετικό βαθμό. Θεωρώ από την αρχή οτι δεν αξίζω τη φιλία του άλλου, και κατά συνέπεια οδηγώ προς τα κει τη σχέση. Θεωρώ οτι ο άλλος είναι πιο γαμάτος από μένα (βέβαια οταν γνωρίζεις τον άλλο βλέπεις οτι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια). Επίσης ααυτός ο φίλος μου ήτανε πολύ πιεστικός. φιλία με το ζόρι. και ενώ εγώ ήθελα τη φιλία του αυτός συμπεριφέρονταν σα να τον έχω απορίψει. κρίμα και για αυτόν και για μένα. και κρίμα που το κάνω και γω. ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝΕ; ΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ; ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ;; Ετσι έχουμε μάθει φίλε μου έτσι λειτουργούμε. Εμείς λοιπόν που έχουμε τέτοιο ζήτημα χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερες συνθήκες για να κάνουμε φίλους και να εμπιστευτούμε κλπ. Δηλαδή εργασία με άλλους (το καλύτερο), να βρίσκεσαι σε κοινά χόμπι, γενικά κάτι που θα σε δέσει με κάποιον. Η κοινή εργασία ξαναλέω είναι το καλύτερο. Θέλουμε χρόνο. Η έξοδος σε ταβέρνα και σε κλαμπ δε σε φέρνει κοντά σε καμία περίπτωση. απλά ξεχνάμε τη μοναξιά μας. δεν είναι όμως ουσιαστική όσο μια κουβέντα, ή μια βόλτα στο θέατρο.
Μη τρελένεσαι. Ανέπτυξε τις δεξιότητες σου. Κάνε παρέα με άτομα που σε γεμίζουν σταλήθεια (ίσως είναι π.χ. ένα μικρότερο κορίτσι, ή ένας 45άρης) μη ντρέπεσαι για αυτό που νιώθεις. Δεν είναι ευχάριστο αλλά δεν είναι ντροπή καθόλου. μπορείς και να το λες σε άλλους. Αυτά προς το παρόν γοητευτικέ μου νεαρέ.

----------


## Hyperion

Υπάρχει μία ωραία φράση στην αγγλική. "If you want to have a friend, be a friend."

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ σωστο ...............

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

υπεριων καλη χρονια :)

----------


## Hyperion

> υπεριων καλη χρονια :)


Θα είναι. Σε ευχαριστώ. 
Σου εύχομαι καλή χρονιά.

----------


## pavlina

> Υπάρχει μία ωραία φράση στην αγγλική. "If you want to have a friend, be a friend."


Λοιπον καλοι μου αυτο το θεμα το βρισκω παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον συμφωνω απολυτως με το παιδι που εγραψε οτι υπαρχουν παλιοχαρακτηρες που εχουν ενα σωρο φιλους γιατι εχουν εμπιστοσυνη και πλασαρονται σωστα εγω αν και ειμαι γελαστη και ευχαριστη ποτε δεν ειχα φιλες προφανως δεν ηξερα να πλασαρω τον εαυτο μου η μη αποκτηση φιλων γυναικων ειναι μια απορια που θα την εχω μεχρι το τελος της ζωης μου αν και παρατηρησα οτι οποτε πηγαινα εξω και μικρη και τωρα αμεσως εκανα ενα σωρο φιλες καποτε ειχα παει μ ενα ελληνικο γκρουπ αγγλια για εξασκηση της γλωσσας και κανεις δεν μου εκανε παρεα ευτυχως για μενα ηταν εκει κι ενα γκρουπ γερμανων ξαι αμεσως με δεχτηκαν κοντα τους και εκανα φιλιες που κρατησαν και 5 χρονια αλληλογραφιας στα δικαμας τωρα στην ελλαδα οτι φιλες εκανα μετα τα χαλαγαμε...καημις μεγαλος καμμια σωστη θα σας πω μεχρι που εφτασα απο την απελπισια μου πριν 4 χρονια που ημουν εντελως μονη εβαλα αγγελια στηνεφημεριδα οτι ζηταω φιλες!!! Βγηκα με μερικες αλλα κι εκει δεν εγινε τιποτα! Παιδια μου απογοητευση ευχομαι οταν ξαναγενηθω να ξαναγενηθω στην γερμανια και να εχω τους καλους μου φιλους που με δεχτηκαν με τοση αγαπη και ανιδιοτελειαΚαλη χρονια σε ολους!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Λοιπον καλοι μου αυτο το θεμα το βρισκω παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον συμφωνω απολυτως με το παιδι που εγραψε οτι υπαρχουν παλιοχαρακτηρες που εχουν ενα σωρο φιλους γιατι εχουν εμπιστοσυνη και πλασαρονται σωστα εγω αν και ειμαι γελαστη και ευχαριστη ποτε δεν ειχα φιλες προφανως δεν ηξερα να πλασαρω τον εαυτο μου η μη αποκτηση φιλων γυναικων ειναι μια απορια που θα την εχω μεχρι το τελος της ζωης μου αν και παρατηρησα οτι οποτε πηγαινα εξω και μικρη και τωρα αμεσως εκανα ενα σωρο φιλες καποτε ειχα παει μ ενα ελληνικο γκρουπ αγγλια για εξασκηση της γλωσσας και κανεις δεν μου εκανε παρεα ευτυχως για μενα ηταν εκει κι ενα γκρουπ γερμανων ξαι αμεσως με δεχτηκαν κοντα τους και εκανα φιλιες που κρατησαν και 5 χρονια αλληλογραφιας στα δικαμας τωρα στην ελλαδα οτι φιλες εκανα μετα τα χαλαγαμε...καημις μεγαλος καμμια σωστη θα σας πω μεχρι που εφτασα απο την απελπισια μου πριν 4 χρονια που ημουν εντελως μονη εβαλα αγγελια στηνεφημεριδα οτι ζηταω φιλες!!! Βγηκα με μερικες αλλα κι εκει δεν εγινε τιποτα! Παιδια μου απογοητευση ευχομαι οταν ξαναγενηθω να ξαναγενηθω στην γερμανια και να εχω τους καλους μου φιλους που με δεχτηκαν με τοση αγαπη και ανιδιοτελειαΚαλη χρονια σε ολους!


κάποτε ειχα πολλες φίλες!.. ήμουν πολυ δυνατη στο να φτιαχνω παρεες..οχι όμως καλη στο να φτειαχνω πραγματικες φιλίες...δεν εχω παραπονο, εζησα απίστευτες στιγμες και εχω γελασει οσο λίγοι ανθρωποι σαυτην την ζωη...αλλα δεν ξερω ..εχω και την αισθηση οτι προδωθηκα πολυ απο τις "φιλίες"... βεβαια δεν μπορω να είμαι σιγουρη σε αυτο γιατι μπορει να ειναι απο την καταθλιψη που το αισθανομαι ετσι... εχω προσπαθησει ομως ειλικρινα να το δω αλλιως..και δεν μπορω. 
παβλίνα μου μου εκανε εντυπωση η αγγελία, ειδικα για σενα δεν θα μου πήγαινε ποτε το μυαλο... εισαι πολυ καλο παιδι και μου φαινεται απιστευτο που δεν εχεις φιλους! αλλα τελικα η λογικη δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα!!... μπορεις να διευρυνεις τον κύκλο σου μεσω κοινωνικων δραστηριοτήτων, οπως τον εθελοντισμο, ... δεν χρειαζεται να γεννηθεις στην γερμανια... δεν ειναι λογικο να σε δεχτει καποιος με αγαπη και ανιδιοτέλεια, οι ανθρωποι πλησιασουμε με αμηχανια και προσοχη τον αλλον και σιγα σιγα χτιζετε ολο αυτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να προσδιορισεις τι ειναι αληθινο κ τι οχι...
εγω πιστευω οτι οσοι λενε μεγαλες αληθειες μπορουν να γινουν κ οι καλυτεροι ηθοποιοι.
δυο ενδεχομενα υπαρχουν γιατι καποιος δε μπορει να βρει φιλους η δε το χρειαζεται πραγματικα γιατι του πηγαν ολα ευκολα κ εχει διαθεσιμους ατελειωτα πακετα γνωστων
η επειδη αργοτερα θα βρει τροπο μια κ καλη.
συνηθως οσοι δε βρισκουν πραγματι φιλους καπια στιγμη καπου θα αφεθουν κ μετα μπορει να κανουν πισω κ παει λεγοντας....

----------


## pavlina

> κάποτε ειχα πολλες φίλες!.. ήμουν πολυ δυνατη στο να φτιαχνω παρεες..οχι όμως καλη στο να φτειαχνω πραγματικες φιλίες...δεν εχω παραπονο, εζησα απίστευτες στιγμες και εχω γελασει οσο λίγοι ανθρωποι σαυτην την ζωη...αλλα δεν ξερω ..εχω και την αισθηση οτι προδωθηκα πολυ απο τις "φιλίες"... βεβαια δεν μπορω να είμαι σιγουρη σε αυτο γιατι μπορει να ειναι απο την καταθλιψη που το αισθανομαι ετσι... εχω προσπαθησει ομως ειλικρινα να το δω αλλιως..και δεν μπορω. 
> παβλίνα μου μου εκανε εντυπωση η αγγελία, ειδικα για σενα δεν θα μου πήγαινε ποτε το μυαλο... εισαι πολυ καλο παιδι και μου φαινεται απιστευτο που δεν εχεις φιλους! αλλα τελικα η λογικη δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα!!... μπορεις να διευρυνεις τον κύκλο σου μεσω κοινωνικων δραστηριοτήτων, οπως τον εθελοντισμο, ... δεν χρειαζεται να γεννηθεις στην γερμανια... δεν ειναι λογικο να σε δεχτει καποιος με αγαπη και ανιδιοτέλεια, οι ανθρωποι πλησιασουμε με αμηχανια και προσοχη τον αλλον και σιγα σιγα χτιζετε ολο αυτο


Ρεα μου σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου τωρα πλεον δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι γυναικειες φιλιες τις απαξιωνω οπως με απαξιωσαν και αυτες μαλλον ετσι ηταν να γινει

----------


## Gallowdance

Πολύ λυπηρό να βάζεις αγγελία για εύρεση φίλων. :( Η φιλία είναι πολύ σπάνιο πράγμα στις μέρες μας! 
Νομίζω ότι έχω φίλες. Ειδικά για τη μια κοπέλα, τι να πω; Έχει ακούσει ΤΑ κουλά από μένα, πραγματικά η υπομονή που έχει δείξει μαζί μου δεν περιγράφεται...! :P

Αντιθέτως, άτομα που θεωρούσα καλούς φίλους με έγραψαν κανονικά, την πολύ καλή μου φίλη (...) έχω να τη δω πάνω από χρόνο. Είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη, περνάει εδώ χρόνο, αλλά τίποτα. Καμια επαφή. Στην αρχή γκρίνιαζα και έκανα παράπονα, μετά όμως το πήρα απόφαση ότι έτσι είναι και σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι, από μακριά και αγαπημένες. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται αυτό. 

Θεωρώ ότι έκανα και εγώ λάθη, ήμουν -πως να το πω- μίζερη, κάποιες φορές, λυπημένη και φοβισμένη για πράγματα που οι άλλοι περνούσαν στο "ντούκου" και ίσως όλη αυτή η φάση τους κούραζε. Όπως και εμένα με κούραζαν κάποια πράγματα στους άλλους. Μετά από χρόνια απογοητεύσεων κατάλαβα ότι τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν επικοινωνιακό, δηλαδή είχαμε άλλες προτεραιότητες και δίναμε βαρύτητα σε άλλα θέματα. Εγώ πχ γινόμουν επικριτική όταν η άλλη κοπέλα "κλαιγόταν" για την άτυχη σχέση της ενώ αυτή επέκρινε εμένα που φοβόμουν για την υγεία μου. Τέλος πάντων, στο τέλος εγώ χαλάστηκα από αυτή την ιστορία, γιατί κλείστηκα σπίτι και ψιλό απομονώθηκα, κανείς άλλος. Οι πρώην φίλοι μου ζουν τις ζωές τους και καλά κάνουν και δικαίωμά τους, όμως εγώ δεν μπορώ να υποκρίνομαι ότι είμαι καλά, γιατί απλούστατα δεν είμαι. Δεν έχω ανάγκη ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν έχοντας ζήσει κοντά μου, το πρόβλημά μου, όπως και αυτοί δεν έχουν ανάγκη κάποια που παραπονιέται για τις κακοτοπιές που της έτυχαν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λυπηρο δε θα το εβρισκα πολυ εκλεκτικο ισως ο μονος ορος πανω σε αυτο ειναι να μαθεις που να απομακρυνεσαι κ που να ερχεσαι πιο κοντα...
αυτο χρειαζεται πολυ εκπεδευση κ οπιος εχει τα γενια εχει κ τις τσατσαρες :cool:

----------

